# somerville spillway 8-1



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

went this am like normal , but for the life of me couldnt catch any bait in my normal spot but did catch tons of 3inch and up little largemouths , i have been fishing this lake since i could walk and have never seen that many little bass , im guessing had a good hatch this year . Got a few shad wanted pencil minnows hit the rocks and on the first cast was mister goo and that was the sign for the day . 15 gasper goos nothing over 3 to 4 lbs and heres the kicker about 15 gars back to back . Normally i dont do anything but throw them back but after 6 or 7 they went back in with a little plastic surgery . But not a bad morning


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds great good report.thanks jwcoop


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Did they have the gates open?
I know the lake is about 4' high.
Only one boat ramp was open at Rocky Creek,on Saturday.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

yep gates are 3/4 way open , real good flow .


----------

